# hCG Travel Tips???



## spyderdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Currently in my TRT protocol Ive got two hCG injections a week along with my test. I know everyone has different opinions on its use. 

My question is if anyone has got any good tips or tricks on traveling with their meds? Mostly for the reason of refrigeration after the mixing of the hCG.

The travel will be to and from in a car.  Discretion is preferred. Won’t have access to a fridge. I imagine diabetics have got to have some kind of travel case for the syringes but haven’t checked yet. 

I have two trips that are each a week long. 

One I’m volunteering for camp counselor. I’m sure you all can imagine trying to explain to little Timmy’s Mom “Karen” that it’s TRT and not heroin I’m injecting into my dick vein. Even though that’d probably be the only thing that would get me high enough to bang her fat ass. 

Second is just a camping trip. 

I’ve weighed the pros and cons and considered just skipping the week. The problem, other than throwing my body out of rhythm, is this kind of thing will happen again. Trip/Vacation

Any tips and tricks you guys have picked up over the years I’d appreciate. Unless someone wants to slay the dragon and bang “Karen” so I can take my test in peace. That works to.

-spyderdude


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2020)

You have a medical condition and you require injections. Not your problem if people can’t understand that 


https://www.amazon.com/goldwheat-Portable-Insulin-Diabetic-Organizer/dp/B01E3MS782


----------



## spyderdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> You have a medical condition and you require injections. Not your problem if people can’t understand that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spyderdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> You have a medical condition and you require injections. Not your problem if people can’t understand that
> 
> 
> Thanks Jin. I hear you loud and clear. And if it seriously came down to it I wouldn’t have a problem. I simply prefer not to disclose if I don’t have to. Appreciate the link.
> ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> You have a medical condition and you require injections. Not your problem if people can’t understand that
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/goldwheat-Portable-Insulin-Diabetic-Organizer/dp/B01E3MS782



That was the best part of RX TRT, being able to travel with meds. For some reason, EVERY time I travel I get the TSA notice that my bag was checked. 

Never had any issue, never had to answer any questions, nothing ever missing. 

I know this isn't exactly what you were asking, but the RX means a lot to most people.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 14, 2020)

Travel with what you need.  You have a script.  Not your problem brother.  I have a script for HRt and Insulin. I travel with em both and they are equal in my and my drs eyes.  Everyone else can **** off if they have an issue


----------

